# to butt in line



## Charlie Parker

Comment dit-on "butt in" dans ce sens suivant? Dans une queue, un élève va devant un autre élève ou peut-être il pouse un autre à l'écart. Merci d'avance.


----------



## carolineR

_ butt in _means  to meddle in the affairs or intrude in the conversation of others; interfere.
Your question is not so clear as "passer devant quelqu'un" in a line or "en bousculer un autre" are not synonymous.
Do you mean "prendre la place de quelqu'un" ? but then, it is not really what "butting in" means


----------



## Benjy

I can see how you could use butt in for resqiller dans la file  not that I would useitlike that myself though.


----------



## carolineR

Benjy said:


> I can see how you could use butt in for resqiller dans la file  not that I would useitlike that myself though.


resquiller


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci bien Caroline. I think you have answered my question by providing different expressions. If I were concerned that I had taken someone's place in a line could I say? Je m'excuse. Est-ce que j'ai pris votre place? What about the verb resquiller? If I see one of my students pushing ahead in line would I say Tu as resquillé or Tu en as bousculé quelqu'un?


----------



## Jul

resquiller is correct but in teen language, it is: s'incruster, se taper l'incruste, gruger
s'incruster is try to dig itself in the queue between 2 person
se taper l'incruste means the same thing
gruger = tricher as well


----------



## Kelly B

Si, in the region of the US where I grew up "butt in line" was very common; in the region where I am now, "budge in line" is more typical (and I think it sounds very odd). 

I think you have the translations, anyway.


----------



## carolineR

Charlie Parker said:


> If I were concerned that I had taken someone's place in a line could I say? Je m'excuse. Est-ce que j'ai pris votre place?


  except _excusez-moi_ always sounds better in French than _je m'excuse_ (je m'excuse = I excuse myself, and don't care if other people don't !)


Charlie Parker said:


> What about the verb resquiller? If I see one of my students pushing ahead in line would I say Tu as resquillé or Tu en as bousculé quelqu'un?


 _Tu as resquillé_ is informal, but fits the situation perfectly. _Tu as bousculé quelqu'un_ doesn't mean he lost his turn because of you, it just means you bumped into him


----------



## Le Bélier

carolineR said:


> except _excusez-moi_ always sounds better in French than _je m'excuse_ (je m'excuse = I excuse myself, and don't care if other people don't !)



 Est-ce que ça porte le même sens si _je m'excuse _est suivi d'un compliment?  Par exemple, si on dit _je m'excuse d'avoir fait telle chose_.  Je pose cette question parce que j'avais appris (ouais, les jours d'antan!) que _s'excusez de _se traduit _to apologize_, ceci qui signifie manifestement que l'on se soucie de l'autrui.


----------



## Acajin

Kelly B said:


> Si, in the region of the US where I grew up "butt in line" was very common; in the region where I am now, "budge in line" is more typical (and I think it sounds very odd).
> 
> I think you have the translations, anyway.



Funny, where I grew up (Northeast= New York, Connecticut, Vermont), no one would say 'butt in line' or 'budge in line' but instead 'cut in line' or 'cut in front of someone'.


----------



## Benjy

and for completeness sake..

in england the  most common is pushing  in and queue jumping


----------



## pheelineerie

Someone stepped in front of me in line as I was waiting to use the coffee machine. He said (if I remember correctly) "Oups, pardon, *je t'ai grillé ta place*." 

Is this regional/uncommon? I had never heard it before.


----------



## carolineR

"je t'ai grillé ta place" is very common indeed


----------



## pheelineerie

carolineR said:


> "je t'ai grillé ta place" is very common indeed


 
Funny, maybe I just don't stand in line with rude people often enough... 

Is it familiar, or can I say "oups, je vous ai grillé votre place"?


----------



## archijacq

exemples au supermarché:
je faisais la queue au supermarché, et quelqu'un m'est passé devant

(je crains d'avoir pris la place de quelqu'un): je m'excuse (exusez-moi, veuillez m'excuser), est-ce que par hasard je vous suis passé(e) devant ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

« Je t'ai piqué la place / ton tour »... is colloquial.
Ou encore avec griller : « je t'ai grillé la politesse » (je suis passé devant toi sans demander ta permission)


----------



## jacques_paris

another "slang way" to say I took your turn, is " je t'ai carotte ta place" !
Not recommended for a a good style, but it is what kids use today when they want to show they are in.


----------



## carolineR

pheelineerie said:


> Funny, maybe I just don't stand in line with rude people often enough...


 no, it's not rude (even if butting in line is!)


pheelineerie said:


> Is it familiar, or can I say "oups, je vous ai grillé votre place"?


you can


----------



## aucomptoir

What about "sauter la queue", or does that mean "go right to the front of the queue" ?


----------



## carolineR

i've never heard "sauter la queue" myself
+ it's a tad ambiguous : "sauter une fille" means to "f*ck" and "queue" is slang for penis... a bit confusing, yo must admit


----------



## aucomptoir

Hmmm, I see, well that would explain the strange look I got from the old lady who pushed in my queue at E Leclerc this morning...

Better get myself off to the Freudian slip forum for some therapy.


----------



## Nicomon

Piquer la place de quelqu'un / lui passer devant... jusque là ça va.

Autre possibilité :  se faufiler dans la file (faut aimer les allitérations) 

Par contre des expressions comme resquiller, carotter, griller ou gruger la place de quelqu'un manquaient à mon vocabulaire.


----------



## semiller

Very interesting discussion indeed!  I grew up in MO and KS and we always used the expressions "to cut in line" or "butt in line."  I like the one suggested by Benjy "to jump the queue" but be aware that no one in the states uses this or probably woudn't understand it; interesting anyhow!  Merci de bonne discussion!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Toujours dans le registre familier, il me vient « truander » : « il a essayé de truander pour éviter d'attendre trop longtemps dans la queue/file d'attente. »


----------



## Charlie Parker

Après mûre réflexion, je pense qu'un élève dirait : 
_Monsieur, Billy m'est passé devant _(voir message # 22 de Nico)
_Hé monsieur, Johnny passe devant._
_...Suzie essaie de passer avant nous._
Si je me trompe, corrigez-moi s'il vous plaît.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

Il y a aussi... _est passé devant moi_. Mais je souligne que c'est archijacq qui a d'abord mentionné _m'est passé devant _(au #16). 
Je n'ai fait que confirmer que c'est ce que je dirais aussi.


----------



## Surfin' Bird

If I'm concerned I might have jumped a queue by accident, I just ask the person behind me :

"Excusez-moi, vous êtiez devant (moi) ?"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merc Nico. Un de ces jours je vais apprendre à lire mes fils assez attentivement pour ne pas faire ces erreurs. Merci Surfin' Bird. C'est très simple.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je reviens à ce fil avec une précision. Quand mes petits élèves disent : "Billy butted in (line)." ils veulent dire que ce dernier a forcé un passage dans la file. Il est entré dans la file entre deux autres élèves au lieu d'avoir pris sa place à la fin de la file. Alors, "se glisser / se faufiler dans la file" me semblent convenir, mais il y a, peut-être, d'autres possibilités.


----------

